# Wiring four Arachnid Multi FXs in parallel.



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 22, 2021)

A month back, I  bought four of these boards with the intention of wiring them in parallel to create the ultimate, ambient noise machine. I alas am not as technically savvy as I should be and wanted to know the best way to go about doing this.

My initial plan is to use four GPCB Buff N' Blends (one for each Arachnid being wired to the send/return loop). That said, I still wonder how this setup would reconcile with the mix control on the Arachnid itself. If all Arachnids are wired to Buff N' Blends, would the mix control still blend only the dry signal? Theoretically, I believe if I wire the Buff N' Blends according to their build sheets with the A100K blend pots, I think it should work as individual mixer knobs for each of the four respective boards.

I would greatly appreciate someone with expertise to confirm whether this would work.

Best,

Paul


----------



## giovanni (Nov 22, 2021)

I think you are correct, but I also think you probably don’t need the BnB mix knob, or even 4 of them. You need an input and an output buffers so that you can split the signal to the 4 circuits without worrying about load.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you Giovanni. To re-frame what you are saying, a single Buff n' Blend could be used with four leads going from the send pad to each of the four arachnids 

As for the mix knob, I think a pot or a 50k resistor is needed to balance the levels of the dry signal with the wet signals of the Arachnids.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah that may work. I would test it out with 2 arachnids to start.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 22, 2021)

You could wire that up on a bread board to test it out. Sounds absolutely bonkers @Pauleo1214


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like I'll have no choice but dive head first! I'll obviously do a preliminary test before throwing it all into an enclosure!

Just ordered the EEPROMS. Each one has all 6 delay algorithms with 2 other algorithms to mix things up.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh man! I really want to hear how it turns out!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 23, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Oh man! I really want to hear how it turns out!


Winner winner chicken dinner, @giovanni you are the man! Turns out you can split the send and return pads into as many parallel paths as you want.

I wired up a Buff N' Blend and split it to two parallel paths (was limited in the amount of jacks I had left). I tested it with two Arachnids I had wired up prior.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice!


----------

